# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On the 12th March



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................

As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.
www.bluewater.co.uk 
The next one is for the Sunday 12th March 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ heHornster
genocidalduck
Donners
Nolive (poss)
renton72
Rayrush1
Nando
a18eem


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

And me!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> And me!


  :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

First to post for once.
Probably because I'm still searching around bluewater for the way home at this point.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> First to post for once.
> Probably because I'm still searching around bluewater for the way home at this point.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

What about me?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> What about me?


Blimey you still up  thought you'd be in bed considering the state of ya :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > What about me?
> ...


Think im on my 4th or 5th wind now


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

As I said last night, I should be in Geneva for the Motor Show that week-end...but with the missus mood, you never know :roll:

If I can't make it, hope you will have a good one


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> As I said last night, I should be in Geneva for the Motor Show that week-end...but with the missus mood, you never know :roll:
> 
> If I can't make it, hope you will have a good one


D'accord! :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Can't wait till it starts getting light for the meets!
Then John can take his shirt off again.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Can't wait till it starts getting light for the meets!
> Then John can take his shirt off again.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Excellent! shame really my legs wern't quite as big at that competition :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait till it starts getting light for the meets!
> ...


wow horny, I definitively take back the stupid comments about the DIETT private plate


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Donners said:


> Can't wait till it starts getting light for the meets!
> Then John can take his shirt off again.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Superb!!!!!

Put me down for the next one please John!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait till it starts getting light for the meets!
> ...


no problemo!! :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Christ John! I miss one meet and you go all Arnie on us!

Sign me up :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

one word = niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice 8) 
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nolive/TTnolive.jpg


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Add me to the list John   

Cheers!

Ray.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Add me to the list John
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Ray.


You have to give The Hornster an arm restle to be initiated first. :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> one word = niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice 8)
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nolive/TTnolive.jpg


one word: thanks


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

deleted


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Spot on!!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


>


you are nutts...........and brilliant :lol:


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

i dont live too far from bluewater, so i may just pop in, but what happens at a meet?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Ria_saini said:


> i dont live too far from bluewater, so i may just pop in, but what happens at a meet?


Meet at Bluey, *charge* over to the pub, order their monthly quota of diet coke, talk about cars/fools on the forum :wink: /general stuff, go home.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Ria_saini said:
> 
> 
> > i dont live too far from bluewater, so i may just pop in, but what happens at a meet?
> ...


Some of them like to look at Hornsters knob alot 

That will make it two watchdog stars at our meet.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Ria_saini said:
> ...


Jamie has forgotten to mention that he use his new ICE set-up to play music very loud :lol: (chavvy chavvy style :wink: )

Ryan,

How was the snow BTW :roll:

bet you're glad to be back :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Some of them like to look at Hornsters knob alot


Beware though Hornster wears alot of jewelery and walks and talks like Mr T!

Its all true about his short knob as well, see: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Some of them like to look at Hornsters knob alot
> ...


That was uncalled for :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Its ok jamie looks like chris has his own problems.
Don't think he'll manage the next meet by the looks of it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


Wow Renton you cant stop [email protected] getting turned on by the islands indigenous creatures....Like wild boar and sheep etc


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Wow Renton you cant stop [email protected] getting turned on by the islands indigenous creatures....Like wild boar and sheep etc


Get it right man!  only sheep not wild boar!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> Ryan,
> How was the snow BTW :roll:


Didn't I say? :roll: it was the best I've seen. Puts Chamonix and 3 Valleys to shame. Huge mountains, lots of powder, boarding through trees, no rocks like France :evil: , but sh1t nightlife.



nolive said:


> bet you're glad to be back :lol:


Already looking for a new job. Says it all really.


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I really need to get more competent with this PC lark!

Everyone's got pictures and all sorts and i can just about manage to type a couple of sentences.  

Anyone up to a bit of technical training for a novice


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> I really need to get more competent with this PC lark!
> 
> Everyone's got pictures and all sorts and i can just about manage to type a couple of sentences.
> 
> Anyone up to a bit of technical training for a novice


If we can do it, i'm sure you can  
start with this http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=43328


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to get more competent with this PC lark!
> ...


Ray,

Follow the link that Ryan posted and try and post some images on this thread.

No rude ones though! :wink:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Cheers Guys :wink:

That looks like an idiot proof set of instructions!

Now all i've got to do is take some decent photos


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Cheers Guys :wink:
> 
> That looks like an idiot proof set of instructions!
> 
> Now all i've got to do is take some decent photos


How about this for your sig pic!
 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

John,

I'm loving your work!!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> Didn't I say? :roll: it was the best I've seen. Puts Chamonix and 3 Valleys to shame. Huge mountains, lots of powder, boarding through trees, no rocks like France :evil: , but sh1t nightlife.


erm, France is a small country you know and you should be greatful to get resorts like Chamonix and Tignes/Val d'Isere few hours away from London :evil: :wink:

and the nightlife "rocks" indeed overthere 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think we should do a weekday meet since its now starting to get lighter - any thoughts? (cant make weekends)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good idea Toshy . Anybody up for a drinky and a nibble to eat mid week?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> > Didn't I say? :roll: it was the best I've seen. Puts Chamonix and 3 Valleys to shame. Huge mountains, lots of powder, boarding through trees, no rocks like France :evil: , but sh1t nightlife.
> 
> 
> erm, France is a small country you know and you should be greatful to get resorts like Chamonix and Tignes/Val d'Isere few hours away from London :evil: :wink:
> ...


Olivier... I only put that in there for you :roll: I didn't think you'd bite  
I love the 3 Valleys but I heard the snow hasn't been great this year.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]
Olivier... I only put that in there for you :roll: I didn't think you'd bite  
I love the 3 Valleys but I heard the snow hasn't been great this year.[/quote]

I know and I didn't bite actually, I would have been less gentle if so :lol: but it's my mountains you were talking about hence the emtionnal reply 

I got a different feedback from my mates in France about the "3 VallÃ©es" this year, snow was good apparently and it ever snowed over the week-end again 

anyway, see you on Sunday if I can make it in the end.....


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi everyone!!!
im back from a long trip to asia. ill try to catch up on all the gossip..
put me down for the next meet.
:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I might send hubby along  8)


----------



## ferino (Nov 1, 2004)

Im up for a mid week meet too, cant do weekends.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Good idea Toshy . Anybody up for a drinky and a nibble to eat mid week?


assuming it's french wine and food wee will be having and that will take place in Essex and I'm not in abusiness trip that day (am I too demanding :roll: ), yep, I'm up for it 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's 4 so far for mid week then .


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Here we go then!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 779#632779


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

right, now I know that I will be making the meet on Sunday because staying in lovely Britain :evil: , I thought I had to mention Rugby and Six nations and EnglandvsFrance 8)

Kick off being on Sunday afternoon 3pm, who would be up for supporting the only real Team to enjoy watching on the pitch :roll:

Horny,

you know Bluewater better than me, can you think of any cafes or restaurant who will be broadcasting the game :?:

If so, any takers for a few pintes, oops sorry diet cokes :wink: earlier than usual

let me know chaps and girls

olivier

PS:I'm a football player and don't give a s**t to rugby usually but that's no rugby, that's "la guerre de cent ans" is back :evil: or better said never ends up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I assume there are no takers for the rugby then. nevermind, will watch it with my m8s in romford and head off to the meet after the final whistle.

See u on sunday chaps and girls

Olivier

PS:before anyone mention it,I know the pics in my sig are poorly sized.B%$^%&^y annoying :evil:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> I assume there are no takers for the rugby then. nevermind, will watch it with my m8s in romford and head off to the meet after the final whistle.
> 
> See u on sunday chaps and girls
> 
> ...


Olivier

The sports bar by the cinema may show the rugby but i'm not sure mate.

See ya sunday 

John


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

you know Bluewater better than me, can you think of any cafes or restaurant who will be broadcasting the game :?:

If so, any takers for a few pintes, oops sorry diet cokes :wink: earlier than usual

let me know chaps and girls

olivier

PS:I'm a football player and don't give a s**t to rugby usually but that's no rugby, that's "la guerre de cent ans" is back :evil: or better said never ends up :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

hi oli !
you could try dixsons in bluewater... just tune their largest tv into the rugby and camp there until 6pm.. then meet us!! :twisted:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks arif!

but I'm not sure they serve beers at Dixons :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thanks arif!
> 
> but I'm not sure they serve beers at Dixons :lol: :lol: :lol:


Take your own 4 pack of fosters!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > thanks arif!
> ...


I wrote "beer" not "pisse de chat"


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Vous le franÃ§ais ne saurait pas une biÃ¨re dÃ©cente s'il est montÃ© et vous a fait claquer dans la face !  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

John,

Dont forget we need to measure my ring finger tomorrow, dont forget to bring your tool! :wink:










PS do i need to bring Vagcom for anyone tomorrow?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Vous le franÃ§ais ne saurait pas une biÃ¨re dÃ©cente s'il est montÃ© et vous a fait claquer dans la face !  :wink:


eh look Chris, I don't know the translator you used but it's crap, doesn't mean anything what you're saying :lol:

if the topic was "Olivier doesn't know anything about beer" well I think it's Mr Big ring and short knob who got me started with bringing some Fosters :lol:

not sure about his taste  but personally Creeks, adelscotte, herrenhausen, pfilser, Mort subite etc etc does the job quite well not an australian "pisse de chat" :wink:

And no offence m8, Australia is a lovely country, hot and VERY VERY freindly chicks, good rugby team (well maybe not...) and nice NO SPEED milit strectch of roads but they can't make beer :evil: or have I missed something 

see U 2morrow

take it easy


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Vous le franÃ§ais ne saurait pas une biÃ¨re dÃ©cente s'il est montÃ© et vous a fait claquer dans la face !  :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: i knoew that would stir you up!!! :lol:

PS i dont like rugby but im hopingyou get stuffed tomorrow!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Vous le franÃ§ais ne saurait pas une biÃ¨re dÃ©cente s'il est montÃ© et vous a fait claquer dans la face !  :wink:
> ...


Havnt tried Carlton Cold then....Just slides down and no hangover. Its i find on par with German beers


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


The best lagers are Carlton Cold and Crown Lager















However, both brewed by Fosters :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Noo cant stand Crown....Carlton Cold all the way


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Vous le franÃ§ais ne saurait pas une biÃ¨re dÃ©cente s'il est montÃ© et vous a fait claquer dans la face !  :wink:
> ...


Fosters it is then!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> John,
> 
> Dont forget we need to measure my ring finger tomorrow, dont forget to bring your tool! :wink:
> 
> ...


Yeah ill sort ya ring out sunday mate :?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


You sure yours is big enough?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


O Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Looks painful


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

cheers John, i am ready and waiting!
:lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Can you just do it out in the car parkl....Dont want no unwanted attention in the pub


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Can you just do it out in the car parkl....Dont want no unwanted attention in the pub


Ill be the one in the brown coat then chris!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


>


Wow that really does look like Horny :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


>


Blimey he's got big feet!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


>


This is more me  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets hope the weather stays as it is,not bad at the mo. 8)

See you all in a while :wink:

John


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

John,

I'll be going straight to the pub around 7pm so i'll see you there!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looks like i'm having to pull out again. Mrs is not feeling 100% and it is her birthday weekend afterall. :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> John,
> 
> I'll be going straight to the pub around 7pm so i'll see you there!


Ok mate see you there! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see you all again - Cheers John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Looks like i'm having to pull out again. Mrs is not feeling 100% and it is her birthday weekend afterall. :?


You better turn up at the go karting


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good meet guys...Again....John you are just so damn good 

Nando or should i say skinny b'stard...Good seeing you again...Just have body envy now  :lol:

Wooo Hoooo Today the LEEK Forum....Tomorrow...The WORLD


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Good to see you all again - Cheers John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Good night as usual see you all next month.ill post it in a bit! will be the 9th i think

John


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like i'm having to pull out again. Mrs is not feeling 100% and it is her birthday weekend afterall. :?
> ...


Good meet as always guys. Good to see all the usual suspects.

Scotty, would you be able to furnish Jamie with the money for karting please. If you are attending the next meet then dont worry and we can sort it out then.

Good luck with the karting.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Here ya go guy's

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58936


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando or should i say skinny b'stard...Good seeing you again...Just have body envy now  :lol:


 :lol: 
It makes it all worthwhile when people notice  People I see on a daily/weekly basis haven't noticed a thing. B'stards :evil: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nando or should i say skinny b'stard...Good seeing you again...Just have body envy now  :lol:
> ...


They are all just jelous!

(In the most heterosexual way possible) Your looking good mate! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Donners said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


 :-* :lol:  :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

good morning lads..
a very good meet last night i must say.. the apple turnover was just excellent!!
i nearly didn't make the meet... my brakes failed 50 yards before the tolls at the crossing!!!
i called the AA and the very nice. very very nice man fixed the problem... a hose clip had pinged off the servo pipe!! im so lucky i didn't need to stop in an emergency coz i couldn't !!
 
see you all at the next meet :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

OK quick quick cos I've got a TRANSIT to drive (how exciting is that :roll: )

great meet last night as usual, good food (erm, eating some rosbeef the day France beats England :lol: ), good chat and good laugh with everybody, bit disappointed I din't get my cognac ion the end but.......

ryan,

I honestly didn't pull hard on the way to the toll :wink: but when I hit the A1306 and this stupid boyracer in his Fiesta tried to tailgate me, well I did :twisted:

I love this car :-* ...and I will love it even better once that bit of kit will be replacing my KONIS www.gaz-shocks.com

Chris, they are the guys I was talking about yesterday.

see u next month

Olivier

PS:eventually sorted my sig  hope it complies with the Forum policy though (just 190Kb size)  Horny :?:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> good morning lads..
> a very good meet last night i must say.. the apple turnover was just excellent!!
> i nearly didn't make the meet... my brakes failed 50 yards before the tolls at the crossing!!!
> i called the AA and the very nice. very very nice man fixed the problem... a hose clip had pinged off the servo pipe!! im so lucky i didn't need to stop in an emergency coz i couldn't !!
> ...


how did you stop? handbrake turn? :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> OK quick quick cos I've got a TRANSIT to drive (how exciting is that :roll: )
> 
> great meet last night as usual, good food (erm, eating some rosbeef the day France beats England :lol: ), good chat and good laugh with everybody, bit disappointed I din't get my cognac ion the end but.......
> 
> ...


That signature is HUGE  
You can get to the A1306 from the A13 - next time we'll have to do some more scientific tests to find out the true performance of *cough* my car...


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]
That signature is HUGE  
You can get to the A1306 from the A13 - next time we'll have to do some more scientific tests to find out the true performance of *cough* my car...[/quote]

yeh but the car is HUGE too :wink:

It's quicker to pull off to the A1306 straight after the toll but I see the sort of "scientific test" you're talking about :roll: testing your *cough* girlfriend car :lol:

I'm up for it, no problem :twisted:


----------

